
New drug alleviates CoV by 90 percent (German) - derkoe
https://salzburg.orf.at/stories/3040275/
======
hannob
Based on unpublished data, and the article neither names the drug nor says
anything about the kind of study this claim is based on.

Not something to get excited about.

~~~
mrcode007
camostat mesilate

~~~
forkexec
Camostat plus E-64d was proposed in a paper in Cell around March 5 as a
potential superior prophylaxis under investigation because it blockades the
virus from using either ACE2 or TMPRSS2, completely denying SARS-CoV-2 from
entering human cells.

It's not a vaccine but it seems possible to prevent infection and possibly
halt illness. That is, if it doesn't have any yet unknown, horrible side-
effects.

------
gfodor
No mention of actual drug in story?

------
yread
It seems to be the drug targetting IL6

[https://www.evaluate.com/vantage/articles/news/corporate-
str...](https://www.evaluate.com/vantage/articles/news/corporate-
strategy/covid-19-treatment-plan-slowly-emerges)

~~~
forkexec
EDP1815 (an MCA)?
[https://evelobio.com/portfolio/](https://evelobio.com/portfolio/)

------
Glawen
They don't say which one...

------
est31
Deepl translation:

76 doctors of the state hospital are still in quarantine because of a CoV case
in their ranks. Meanwhile, the dermatology building has been converted for the
new department, which will help the sick and fight the virus. It now houses
the so-called "Covid House". On Friday alone, around 50 patients were examined
here on an outpatient basis and 16 were admitted as inpatients, three are in
intensive care.

 _" Data not published, but coming soon"_

The Salzburg Primarius Richard Greil, also head of the crisis team, now
reports "cautiously good news". There are two new drugs: "One drug can slow
down the so-called inflammation storm. The corresponding data have not yet
been published. However, they will be published soon. They show that it can
achieve a 90 percent reduction in the severity of the disease."

 _Both are administered by infusion_

Greil refers to a substance that is used in the Salzburg department and the
Research Centre against Cancer that he heads.

The second drug is said to have a direct effect against the virus. Following
hospitals in China, the two preparations are now being used in a test
programme at the Salzburg state hospitals. They must be cooled. Already in the
next few days they are to be used in Salzburg for severe cases. According to
Greil, the test involves infusions that are administered once to the affected
patients.

New strategies are also urgently needed, because the number of patients is
expected to increase considerably, says Michael Müller, a nurse in Salzburg:
"Most of the patients on the ward are in good condition. But I believe that in
the future we will get more older patients and patients with multiple
illnesses.

That's why it is important to build up more reserves of skilled workers - also
for the planned Covid outstation in the exhibition centre, as doctor Patrick
Morre from the regional hospitals describes: "We will certainly need more
people bit by bit. It would be important and good if even more doctors would
get in touch."

 _Urgently doctors wanted_

22 additional physicians have so far come forward, 70 would be needed at Covid
House in the state hospital alone. Nursing staff are also urgently sought.
They are also facing special challenges, says nurse Teresa Datzmann: "There is
great uncertainty about what is still to come. Pauline Hollaus is also a nurse
at Covid House: "You never know how many patients come a day."

Currently, the company is in the process of preparing new employees for their
tasks, says nursing service manager Helga Dworschak-Köchel: "There are very
specific hygiene guidelines. We also have to qualify employees of the
different disciplines". There are 67 beds in the new Covid house, 130 more are
planned. The second part of the building is currently being adapted for this
purpose.

 _Advice of the country for infected persons_

Those who have few or no symptoms should be cured at home in quarantine. For
those who cannot do so, a total of 440 places are now available in separate
quarantine quarters throughout the country. Moderately severe cases are to be
treated in the military hospital in the Salzburg Exhibition Centre. It will
soon have room for up to 800 patients.

Similar facilities are also planned in St. Veit (Pongau) and - if necessary -
in Mittersill (Pinzgau). For the seriously ill there is the new Covid Clinic
in the Salzburg State Hospital, says Governor Wilfried Haslauer (ÖVP).

~~~
blobster
This is a great translation, thank you!

------
t0m4
The first drug against "inflammation storm" is tocilizumab. An expensive drug.

~~~
forkexec
Yep, because it's an mAb. EDP1815 is also an mAb. They're expensive and
complicated because of big pharma profiteering.

------
stevespang
Google translate to English:

[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fsalzburg.orf.at%2Fstories%2F3040275%2F)

Apparently one drug is an intravenous chemo drug administered only one time.

------
aurizon
reads like a common scam

~~~
stewbrew
This guy is a well respected expert in oncology and head of the hospital.

